# عشر نصائح لتبدي جميلة في ثياب مريحة!



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (3 أكتوبر 2008)

إحتلت الثياب المريحة وثياب الرياضة، على مدى العقد الفائت، مكانة مهمة في عالم الأزياء. فقد أضحى أرتداء أزياء جميلة ومماشية للموضة في أوقات الفراغ وفي عطلة نهاية الأسبوع دليلاً على الثقافة وأسلوب الحياة. والأكثر من ذلك، أن الملابس غير الرسمية صارت مقبولة أكثر فأكثر في عدد متزايد من الأوضاع ومحيطات العمل. وهو بالتالي سبب أكثر من كافٍ للتخلص من الكنزات الواسعة وبنطلونات الجري العتيقة، مرة وإلى الأبد.​
1- قرري مسبقاً ما سوف ترتدين في الصباح فذلك أفضل من اختيار ملابسك بشكل عشوائي وسريع، اجعلي هذا جزءاً من روتينك اليومي. ومع ذلك، حذار أن تبالغي وتجعلي ألأزياء مصدر قلق وتوتر. فمعظم الأشخاص الذين قد تقابلينهم خلال اليوم لن ينظروا إلى ما ترتدين في المقام الأول، وحتى لو فعلوا، فسرعان ما ينسون.

وإن كان الموضوع يهمك اسألي عشرة أشخاص عما ارتديت في اليوم السابق. ما سوف بعلق في ذهن الآخرين هو الانطباع العام الذي تخلقينه، أي وبكلمات أخرى إلى أي من فئة الأزياء تنتمين، سواء كان أنثوياً أو غير رسمي أو مثير أو متقن أو طبيعي أو رومانسي أو عملي أو غامض أو غيره.

2- لا ترتدي أبداً لوناً موحداً من رأسك إلى قدميك. إن زياً أحمر أو أخضر أصفر أو أزرق بالكامل يبدو جريئاً ومفتقراً للرقة، والرمادي بالكامل يبدو مملاً، والأسود بالكامل سيبدو جنائزياً. ما تحتاجينه هو إضافة لمسة من لون مناقض للون الموحد حتى ولو كان مجرد بروش لامع ملون، فذلك كفيل بإلغاء حدة اللون الموحد.

3- إن الحيوانات الصغيرة والقلوب والدببة وغيرها هي بالفعل ظريفة، ولكنها لا تبدو كذلك عندما ترتديها امرأة راشدة. وذات الأمر ينطبق على زخارف أو أشكال" ظريفة". يجب تركها عند توديع سنوات المراهقة.

4- عندما ترتدين زياً غير رسمي فتأكدي أن شعرك وماكياجك يعكسان الأمر ذاته. فتسريحة شعر معقدة ورموش صناعية وحمرة درامية على الشفتين ستبدو في غير محلها مع ارتداء الجينز والـ تي شيرت.

5- إن قطع الملابس العلوية عديمة الأكمام تجعل جذعك يبدو أكبر. وتتطلب ذراعان مشدودتان حتى تبدو جيدة عند ارتدائها. فالبشرة الخشنة المجعدة حول الكوعين والمترهلة تحت الإبطين لن تبدو جذابة على الإطلاق. في هذه الحالة، عليك أن تعتني جيداً ببشرتك وأن تتمرني باستمرار مستخدمة الأوزان، فهذا سوف يساعدك كثيراً.

6- إن حشية الكتفين " الكتافات" تخلق تحديداً مربعاً للكتفين بشكل يجعهلما يبدوان غير طبيعيين. فهي بالتأكيد غير مرغوبة في الـ تي شيرت أو الكنزة. قصيها وتخلصي منها وتمني أن لا تعود إلى الموضة أبداً.

7- لا تعتادي على ارتداء ملابسك القديمة في وقت فراغك ماعدا عند تشذيب الحديقة أو تنظيف المنزل. إن ارتداء الملابس الوضيعة القديمة يوحي بنقص احترام الذات. كافئي نفسك بملابس جميلة حتى ولو كانت لمجرد ارتدائها بالمنزل، فأنت تدينين بهذا لنفسك.

8- قد لا تكونين من أطول الأشخاص في العالم، ولكن الأحذية المسطحة وخاصة ذات الجودة العالية، تبدو رائعة حتى على ذوات الجسم الضئيل، وتعزز مظهراً مريحاً وطريقة سهلة في المشي.

9- إن كان المظهر المريح وغير الرسمي هو ما تبحثين عنه، إذن فافعلي ذلك بطريقة صحيحة. اتركي أي شيء له علاقة بثيابك الرسمية الخاصة بالعمل. معظم غلطات الأزياء هي نتيجة لعدم المبالاة في مزج عناصر من المظهرين، على سبيل المثال خلط حذاء رياضي أو حذاء ناعم غير رسمي مع حقيبة يد سوداء رسمية قد تستخدمينها للمكتب.

10- قد يكون الجلد الأسود أمراً يحتمل الجدل نوعاً ما. وإن لم تكوني مغنية روك أو كانت قطعة الملابس الجلدية تحمل علامة مصمم أزياء ثمين، فإن الجلد نادراً ما يحقق التأثير الصحيح. كوني حذرة من الأزياء المصنوعة كلياً من الجلد مثل السترات الجلدية مع التنانير أو البنطلونات الجلدية، فقد يفسد ذلك بسهولة القطع الجميلة التي ترتدينها.​


----------



## candy shop (3 أكتوبر 2008)

موضوع جميل فعلا

بس هو مكانه حوا مش العام​


----------



## لوقا عادل (6 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ميرسى يا كاندى ولوقا لمشاركتكم الجميله​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## Dona Nabil (7 أكتوبر 2008)




----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


>



you are welcom​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)

Dona Nabil قال:


>


----------



## Rosetta (7 أكتوبر 2008)

*مرسيييييييي على النصائح الجامدة دي*


----------



## viviane tarek (7 أكتوبر 2008)

_*مرسى على المعلومات دى
شكرا"لتعب محبتك*_​


----------



## +SwEetY KoKeY+ (7 أكتوبر 2008)

red rose88 قال:


> *مرسيييييييي على النصائح الجامدة دي*



ميرسى يا روز على مشاركتك الميله
ربنا يباركك حبيبتى​


----------

